# Weird hardware failure. (Computer randomly reboots/shuts down possible RAM issue)



## SnowBum (Jun 15, 2005)

System:
Windows 7
RAM (2 sticks): Corsair DDR2 XMS2 800MHz 2038MB
MB: Asus M4A785-M
CPU: AMD Athlon II X4 620
HD: W.D. Caviar Black WD5002AALX 500GB
PSU: Logisys 550w PS550A_BK

About a week ago, my computer just randomly went black, it randomly restarted itself, it continued to do so every 30 seconds or so. Then it just went dark, it was running but would not come on... just the black screen. I figured the easiest thing to begin testing was my RAM. Lets call the original stick in slot 1, Ram 1 and the original stick in slot 2, RAM 2.

Ram 1 in slot 1 computer ran fine. Ram 2 in slot 1, computer ran fine. So I figured it wasn't a problem with either RAM, but rather with slot 2.

So I put Ram 1 in slot one and Ram 2 in slot 3 and everything worked fine for about a week, then today it randomly shut down again.



So I simply tried putting RAM 2 from slot 3 into slot 4 and I got the option to start windows repair to fix the problem or start normally, since I figured slot 3 was the problem I chose start normally, the computer simply recycled again failing to boot and gave me the option again, so I chose start the repair function. 

This message appeared after it ran its course:

"Windows Startup Repair"
"System Recovery Options: RecEnv.exe - Application Error The instruction at 0x751d842 referenced memory at 0x80a70be0. The memory could not be read. Click OK to terminate the program.




I figured possibly one of the sticks of RAM was faulty so I tried each stick individually in slot 1, and each time my computer booted normally and seemed to run fine. So I put both RAM back in their original configuration, RAM 1 in slot 1, and RAM 2 and slot 2, and now the computer seems to be running just fine again. 


My guess would be RAM 2 is faulty sometimes, but will run by itself, or the motherboard seems to be having some kind of issue where it fails to read both sticks of RAM sometimes. I'm really confused because right now its running in the old configuration just fine. :4-dontkno


Any suggestions/ideas? My guess is it will act up again, and I'll switch things up and it'll run fine again, then it will act up again, etc. I would really prefer to root out the problem before anything too catastrophic occurs.


Thanks.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You can test the RAM using *Memtest*

Test each module individually for several passes.

Switch the slots and run test until RAM has been tested in all slots or errors are produced.

Also can you post the temp and voltage readings from the BIOS?


----------



## SnowBum (Jun 15, 2005)

Couldn't find the temp/voltage is BIOS, not sure why.


I ran each RAM individually in each slot.

Nothing interesting for RAM I. RAM II tests all showed no problems, however two weird things happened.

RAM II slot 2 when I clicked the start> 'shutdown' button I got a "Windows did not shut down normally screen, and it gave me options to start in safemode or start normally. I clicked start normally, then shut it down again and there was no problems.

RAM II slot 4 produced a blue screen with the words "A problem as been detected..." it shutdown before I could read any more, rebooted, then everything was fine after that. Again, the test showed no problems with either RAM/slot.



Thanks.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

> Couldn't find the temp/voltage is BIOS, not sure why.


Boot into the System Setup Menu (BIOS)

Look under the Power tab for HW Monitor Configuration (you will then see the temps and voltages)

How are you testing the RAM?

Did you use Memtest? How many passes did you run?


----------



## SnowBum (Jun 15, 2005)

makinu1der2 said:


> Boot into the System Setup Menu (BIOS)
> 
> Look under the Power tab for HW Monitor Configuration (you will then see the temps and voltages)
> 
> ...


CPU Temp 36C/ 96.5F
MB Temp 36C/ 96.5F
VCORE Voltage 1.392V
3.3V Voltage 3.296
5V Votlage 5.120V
12V voltage 12.033/12.094 (Fluctuates between these two)


I thought I used memtest but I just realized I didn't. I burned the memtest iso file to a CD and attempted to reboot my computer with the disk in but nothing happened. So I tapped tab during the reboot and brought up Windows Boot Manager, from there in tools there was an option for "Window's Memory Diagnostic" which is the scan I used for each ram in each slot (individually). I ran the scan once for each one.

I can't seem to make the memtest CD boot during the restart (wrote the .iso file to the CD to make a bootable CD). Should I try the bootable binary or USB key memtest? 

Thanks.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Download the Memtest bootable .iso (use the zip file)

Once the file is downloaded extract the .iso file.

Use a ImgBurn to burn the iso file to a disk 

Make sure that the CD rom is set to boot first and boot to the disc


----------



## SnowBum (Jun 15, 2005)

Ok I finished scanning with memtest.
Ram stick 1 in all slots, for at least 3-5 passes in each slot provided no problems.


Ram stick II:
Slot 4: 3 passes, 18 errors, all errors found on 3rd pass.

Slot 3: 0 passes, would do the crash/reboot thing every 12-15 minutes and automatically try to run memtest again. 5888 errors, this is what it looked like on the last/top line: test 7 pass 0 failing address 00027d1a614- 637.1MB good BCA35273 bad bda35273 (At this point my computer shut down)

(Lots of error addresses with difference numbers)

Slot 1: test 2, passes 3: failing address 0000c03c03c760- 192.2MD Good 00000000 bad 001000000 Err Bits 00100000 count 1 


Slot 2, 6 passes no errors found




I wasn't able to run all tests back to back so I'm thinking RAM II didn't fail on slot 2 (my last scan) because a good deal of time elapsed. I guess its possible it fails randomly?



Thanks.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

I would replace the 1 stick of RAM that produced the errors.

Contact Corsair for possible RMA


----------



## SnowBum (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks I'll contact them and see what they say. Hopefully that'll solve the problem.


----------



## SnowBum (Jun 15, 2005)

So I got two new sticks of RAM and everything has been ok with them. Just now my computer would not turn on. I've tried several times and nothing happens. At this point I'm guessing it has to be a motherboard problem. It has new symptoms now:

-Computer was in sleep mode, I moved the mouse (normally brings it back to life) nothing happened, the monitor button is yellow instead of green (it lights of green when Windows activates).

-When I push and hold the power button to shut the computer down, nothing happens. Its like my mobo isn't getting the signal. I have to manually push the switch in the back of the case (shut down the powersupply)

-When I push the power button the fans and everything start and I can clearly hear that my computer is running. However no activity on my monitor/ it never boots up.

-The little lights on my computer case are completely dark. Normally they'd be green when its on.


At this point do you recommend I get my motherboard replaced? Its fairly new (bought it maybe a year ago).


Thanks.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You should be able to contact ASUS for a RMA on the motherboard.

Should still be covered under warranty.


----------



## SnowBum (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks, I'll contact them tomorrow. I appreciate it.


----------

